# D-slr



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Ok so after speaking to rmorgan i'm looking at the Nikon D40 mostly for better pics of my work and maybe trips away nothing Pro like or a sideline in photography of weddings an things (although going by the price we are paying for ours i maybe tempted :doublesho)

Seen a D40 on amazon for £265

Amazon.co.uk: Nikon D40 Digital SLR Camera - Black (18-55mm Lens Kit): Nikon: Electronics & Photo

Opinions/comments please?

Thanks

Graham


----------



## Sypher (Jul 16, 2008)

It's a pretty good camera. Quite low mega pixels compared to newer models but fine if you're only printing up to A4.

Try and find somewhere that bundles it with the 18-70mm kit lens. Better glass than the 18-55.

The biggest downside to the D40 is that it doesn't have an internal focus motor, so if you want auto focus, you can only buy lenses with a motor built in.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

I considered a D40X (higher Mp than std D40) as a second body after buying the D300, after a few tests in Jessops I decided it was rather small for my hands and ended up with a another D80 (which I had traded in for a D200 about 2 years ago). 
I have quite an armory of Nikon glass so I had no option but to buy Nikon again. Most lenses nowadays come with the internal motor but just make sure before buying, stay clear of the 18-55 kit lens if you can, it's not particularly good, opt for the 18-70 DX if you can stretch.

Here's a good site with current price comparisons.

http://www.camerapricebuster.co.uk/cat4.html

Gary


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I agree that the 18-55 isn't the best lens you can get but don't automatically discount it, for the money it is very good!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Side thought a Canon 400d?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Good camera, bit bigger than the D40.

I much prefer Nikon to canon, but that's a personal preference.

There's not a whole lot between them in the real world, yes the canon has more megapixels but unless you're gonna be printing bigger than A3 then it doesn't make a whole lot of difference.


----------



## Sypher (Jul 16, 2008)

If you can, I would recommend going for one of the higher models. With new models from Canon and Nikon just being announced, there should be some good deals and plenty of 2nd hand models available.

Look at the Nikon D80 or the Canon 30D. Both have two dial wheels, so changing aperture and shutter speeds are easier and quicker and both have LCD screens at the top, which I much prefer to having to look at the rear LCD. Also, I don't think the Canon 400D has spot metering, whereas the 30D does.


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

If I had the choice again I'd get the D80 or Canon over the D40. Just for the choice of lens over the D40. Your not limited to the AF-S/HSM lens that way.

Saying that I love my D40 even if I just have the standard lens now.


----------



## saunders120+ (Jul 23, 2008)

hi mate i just purchased the sony alpha 200. google it im really pleased with it. its 10 megapixels and comes with the kit lens 18-70


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

I have a Nikon D40x which if your a newbie to photography like me I don't think you can go far wrong with.

3 months ago I wouldn't of dreamed of getting photographs like these, so the D40x gets a big thumbs up from me.


----------



## saunders120+ (Jul 23, 2008)

The Sony Alpha 200

:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Great!!! Thats it thrown wide open now,

Sony, Canon, Nikon lol


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

D80:


----------



## saunders120+ (Jul 23, 2008)

bet you wished u never asked which camera now haha 

come on guys all post up your pictures for the lad so he can choose


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Ah go on then, a few more from the D80:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

saunders120+ said:


> bet you wished u never asked which camera now haha


Your not kidding lol.



saunders120+; come on guys all post up your pictures for the lad so he can choose[/QUOTE said:


> No dont...
> 
> I'm liking the D60 :wall:


----------



## saunders120+ (Jul 23, 2008)

go into whsmiths and buy "what digital SLR? thats what helped me choose and its got all the ones in the magasine that u r looking into


----------



## saunders120+ (Jul 23, 2008)

the a200


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

why the long face...


----------



## saunders120+ (Jul 23, 2008)

Custom Detailers said:


> why the long face...


lol i stop posting now then was only trying to help as i found it difficult to choose


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Sony is a good camera as long as all you want is a good camera. If you are thinking the bug might catch and photography will become a big hobby then don't get one, they are fione as a standalone camera but don't have enough accesoreis such as flash, lenses, etc to compete with a canon/nikon system!


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

rmorgan84 said:


> Sony is a good camera as long as all you want is a good camera. If you are thinking the bug might catch and photography will become a big hobby then don't get one, they are fione as a standalone camera but don't have enough accesoreis such as flash, lenses, etc to compete with a canon/nikon system!


You make a good point about Nikon and Cannon. When you purchase one of these camera's you are buying into a system with numerous lenses, options, books, online help etc.....which in my case was one of the reasons I choose Nikon


----------



## saunders120+ (Jul 23, 2008)

rmorgan84 said:


> Sony is a good camera as long as all you want is a good camera. If you are thinking the bug might catch and photography will become a big hobby then don't get one, they are fione as a standalone camera but don't have enough accesoreis such as flash, lenses, etc to compete with a canon/nikon system!


Have to disagree.

The sony alpha range is still new to the "system" and my a200 currently has:

25 compatible lenses, 
3 Flashes, 
1 macro twin flash kit, 
1 ring light kit, 
2 verticle grips, 
2battery pack upgrades, 
1 angle finder, 
1 magnifier, 
2 remote commanders, 
PL Filter, 
ND Filter, 
MC Filter, 
2 lens hoods, 
1 GPS unit 
1 grip belt,
5 shoulder straps
3 lense cases
4 carry cases
3 lens caps
1 body cap

Takes:
Memory stick Pro Duo
Memory stick Pro-HG Duo
Memory Stick Duo adapter for compact flash
Compact Flash
HDMI compatible

not bad for an entry level newcomer


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

saunders120+ said:


> Have to disagree.
> 
> The sony alpha range is still new to the "system" and my a200 currently has:
> 
> ...


nikon or canon models have all that x 10 though!


----------



## saunders120+ (Jul 23, 2008)

lol i know just felt like typing it  

but its not a crap camera which is what im stating

also as the camera range progresses as will the accessories. especially since sony have the 
24 megapixel full frame in the pipeline


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

No i agree it is a good camera and shoudln't be disregarded, but the fact it does have a limited system compared to others is something to keep in mind.


----------



## saunders120+ (Jul 23, 2008)

sorry forgot something else to just to be ****y it has 4 carl zeiss lenses too lolz


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

snap


----------



## saunders120+ (Jul 23, 2008)

takes these too 
http://members.aol.com/subjpegs/mdlenses.jpg


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

And that's just the currently available models models!


----------



## saunders120+ (Jul 23, 2008)

has a 9 point AF  8 line center crosshair sensor, predictive traicking, eye start and super steady shot!!


----------



## Sypher (Jul 16, 2008)

Sony arn't too far behind in the market share for DSLR's. In Japan for July:

Canon 33.3% 
Nikon 27.4% 
Sony 21.6% 
Pentax 14.0% 
Olympus 2.8% 
Matsu****a 0.8% 
Source : BCN Ranking

However, in the pro market, Canon and Nikon make up nearly 99%.


----------



## saunders120+ (Jul 23, 2008)

the d40 only has ISO 200-1600 and u have to get a D80 at least to get the 100-3200 that the a200 has


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

saunders120+ said:


> the d40 only has ISO 200-1600 and u have to get a D80 at least to get the 100-3200 that the a200 has


yup as i've said before and in other threads the a200 is definetly a better camera than the d40. But where it falls down is the fact that as your hobby and skill progresses sony don't have bodies and subsequent accesories to be on a level playing field with nikon/canon.

So if you're just looking for a good camera then it is superb.


----------



## ADZphtg (Mar 23, 2008)

Just look at these Rhys!!!!
Can feel some lens spending coming soon, Photokina anyone???

http://proimaging.blogspot.com/

Adam


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

You don't need to justify your purchase mate. I think some people (like myself) just like the history or Nikon/Canon and the consistantly good cameras they have brought out over the years... and the HUGE choice of lens etc.


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

saunders120+ said:


> the d40 only has ISO 200-1600 and u have to get a D80 at least to get the 100-3200 that the a200 has


I get the feeling your trying to justify your purchase

Dude if your happy then all is good


----------



## saunders120+ (Jul 23, 2008)

swordjo said:


> You don't need to justify your purchase mate. I think some people (like myself) just like the history or Nikon/Canon and the consistantly good cameras they have brought out over the years... and the HUGE choice of lens etc.


lol i know im just sprucing DW up with a bit of a laugh, if i had the money i would of chose the canon EOS but the sony has everything i wanted and i think it looks nice too


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Annnnyway top of my list for jessops tomoz (thats not were i am buying it) is the D60


----------



## Sypher (Jul 16, 2008)

saunders120+ said:


> the d40 only has ISO 200-1600 and u have to get a D80 at least to get the 100-3200 that the a200 has


But the noise handling is pretty poor.


----------



## saunders120+ (Jul 23, 2008)

Custom Detailers said:


> is the D60


BOO! :wall:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

ADZphtg said:


> Just look at these Rhys!!!!
> Can feel some lens spending coming soon, Photokina anyone???
> 
> http://proimaging.blogspot.com/
> ...


woo, they look good! I bet the images from a 1Ds mkIII and one of those would be very impressive!


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Custom Detailers said:


> Annnnyway top of my list for jessops tomoz (thats not were i am buying it) is the D60


Check the net for Jessops discounts codes, they were the cheapest place for the d40 when i bought it this time last year after i found a decent discount code.


----------



## ADZphtg (Mar 23, 2008)

I'll send you some images to drool over!!!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

ADZphtg said:


> I'll send you some images to drool over!!!


Please do!


----------



## wayne_w (Jan 25, 2007)

...making me feel jealous as I'm stuck with an Olympus E-500, which has I've found out, has limited accessories, unless you've got £££'s to throw at it!!


----------



## saunders120+ (Jul 23, 2008)

wayne_w said:


> ...making me feel jealous as I'm stuck with an Olympus E-500, which has I've found out, has limited accessories, unless you've got £££'s to throw at it!!


ask RMORGAN about accessories his camera has everything


----------



## ADZphtg (Mar 23, 2008)

Just looked at the Nikon fit 100mm F2 specs, Damn impressive, Will be making some calls tomorrow!!! Only a grand too, Shiny things ahoy!!

Adam


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

a friend has the D3 and the 100 f2, and the micro contrast is superb! Gives a really superb "3D" effect to the photos!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

And goes without saying it's SHARP!!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

P.S. any luck with your enquiries with regards to shiny things for me?


----------



## ADZphtg (Mar 23, 2008)

I have put out feelers for them, someone will come up trumps, As soon as i hear anything i'll let you know.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Cheers mate!


----------

